# Can I hire someone to heat press? [CHICAGO]



## jollytee24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

So I have decided to go with plastisol transfers for my line. However, I know that most people order the transfers and heat press them themselves. I am not able to do that since I live in a dorm, and I do not want to do that because I want to make sure that they are done correctly. 

My question is are there people that I could hire SIMPLY to heat press my plastisol transfers to my shirts?


----------



## theory3k (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Can I hire someone to heat press?*

Where are you located?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Can I hire someone to heat press?*

Yes you can, just post on the classified section for service needed for heat pressing. Just make sure you add your state and city your in. Goodluck


----------



## jollytee24 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Can I hire someone to heat press?*

I'm in Chicago, the Lincoln Park area. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## SHELLY53 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Can I hire someone to heat press?*

I had to do this also. I called around in my home city. I had to pay $1.00 per press. I thought it was a good price. The work was excellent!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## SHELLY53 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry for the misplacement Rodney. I appreciate you helping me out! Thank you


----------

